# Try'n to find a certain factory wheel



## Trans Damn (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a trans am and i am in the market for new wheels. I saw a GTO today at my tuner's shop and it had some nice 5 split spoke wheels, rivets, lip on the rear and a pontiac logo on the center cap. My tuner said that they are a factory wheel that came on a special edition GTO. It also had different tail lights if that helps anyone id this type of GTO. shoot me a pm and pics if you can. I came to this forum thinking yall could help me. Thanks guys


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

To my knowlage there was no factory split five spoke rims with rivets. There were dealer installed options and people that have added custom rims, and bought Pontiac center caps.


----------



## chucho91 (Jul 12, 2009)

i want to trade my aftermarket 18 inch chrome wheels for gto 18 inch factory wheels anybody want to trade ill through in two extra tires please reply to [email protected]


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

there were no "special edition" GTOs

there are a couple of "factory optioned" rims and they came under the name of MC-2

most likely the rims you saw were just some aftermarket rims that someone added GTO centercap logos to. I think your tuner is a bit mis-informed


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've seen these wheels on craiglist beofre. They are like the SAP, it was a dealer installed option. IMO, they were the ugliest wheels I've ever seen. I looked at a Cosmos with them and couldn't pull the trigger.


----------

